# Azure DMOC 445 vehicle ready light output?



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

I just looked through the manual, and did not find anything that looks like it would work. I don't recall if I had anything that would do that when I had one either. Sadly, I lost my diagrams in a hard-disk crash, so I can't refer to my older docs.

Do you have a copy of the manual?


----------



## Axon (Jan 8, 2014)

I do have a copy of the manual. 

View attachment 01-05-07 DMOC445 User Manual_v5.pdf



Unfortunately it's bit ambiguous about what some of the ports do. I'm also not too familiar with the system so I haven't really been able to get a lot out of the manual.


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, since you have the manual, you have as much as I do and more - since I no longer have the DMOC.

Best of luck - hope someone else can answer the question.


----------



## joeboxbaytown (Dec 5, 2013)

maybe these can help


----------



## rclugnut (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm guessing this for an SAE Hybrid or electrical vehicle challenge? I know CCshell will tell you when the contactor closes. I'm not sure if you can program the controller to output anything when that happens potentially you could do something really funky with the drive enable switch/ fwd/n/rev switch, and when the controller accepts those commands. Beyond that, you could get really sketchy and tap into the controllers contactor, and do something with that. But that could very quickly get non rules compliant. Best bet would be doing something from the BMS.


----------

